# Mac Mail - Timeout settings?



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jun 23, 2007)

Has anyone found a method of increasing the timeout setting for Mac Mail? I work at a large hosting provider and find that if a customer's inbox is say, over 10MB, Mac Mail can't handle the download.

Checking Apples support articles it doesn't seem that they have a setting for this in Mac Mail. So I'm wondering if there is an XML file that would need to be edited or something along those lines.

As of now I'm having customers move messages out of their inbox into a separate folder on their accounts. Then I set them up with auto-clean features.

This problem could probably be avoided by using IMAP but we only offer IMAP support on our premium mail servers due to space limitations incurred from leaving the mail on the server.

I hate leaving my Mac clients out in the air on this.

(This only affects those users who choose to leave messages on the server, either because they want to maintain copies of those emails or because they are checking their email from multiple locations IE: blackberry)


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jun 29, 2007)

Can anyone confirm that there is no way to change the timeout setting in Mac Mail?


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jun 30, 2007)

Da_iMac_Daddy said:


> Can anyone confirm that there is not way to change the timeout setting in Mac Mail?



I have no idea, but I do not think mac mail does limit the inbox size. In general providers do limit the inbox size to 10mb. There is no difference in IMAP or POP3 for message sizes and/or inbox sizes. I use IMAP on my own mailserver and the inbox is over 1 gb. I am sure that if i would use pop3 I would be able to retreive all messages (do ask me how long it would take).

In fact you can use imap and still limit the size of the inbox.

Also 10mb is a limit set by many mailserver for the max size of a single message.


Good luck, Kees


----------

